# Multi Source Effect



## norihiro (Nov 27, 2021)

norihiro submitted a new resource:

Multi Source Effect - Custom effect source to blend multiple sources



> This is a simple source providing custom effect to render multiple sources.
> Features
> 
> Input two sources
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## norihiro (Nov 29, 2021)

norihiro updated Multi Source Effect with a new update entry:

Multi Source Effect 0.1.1



> This is a minor release of Multi Source Effect plugin for OBS Studio.
> Changes from 0.1.0
> 
> Now provides combo box for each source name.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## hmeneses (Nov 29, 2021)

it makes my obs crash when adding the new multi source effect source, am i doing something wrong?


----------



## norihiro (Nov 30, 2021)

norihiro updated Multi Source Effect with a new update entry:

Multi Source Effect 0.1.2



> This is a hotfix release of Multi Source Effect plugin for OBS Studio.
> Changes from 0.1.1
> 
> Fix a crash when source name is not specified. (#4)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Nov 30, 2021)

hmeneses said:


> it makes my obs crash when adding the new multi source effect source, am i doing something wrong?


Thank you for your quick information. I think the issue is fixed in the new release 0.1.2.


----------



## norihiro (Dec 5, 2021)

norihiro updated Multi Source Effect with a new update entry:

Multi Source Effect 0.1.3



> This is a hotfix release of Multi Source Effect plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes from 0.1.2*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 5, 2021)

Northiro, I want to Thank You for including instructions in the download. It was also a .dmg which I am used to. I've found some really good software in this forum which I haven't used yet as a result of not knowing how to install it properly on a mac.  I just need to mention that at first I thought I did something wrong in the installation, because the screen was black when I first setup the sources. I didn't see anything, but I now know that it does work.  However, I need to look at it a little more to really know what I'm doing! Thanks!


----------



## norihiro (Dec 5, 2021)

>  I just need to mention that at first I thought I did something wrong in the installation, because the screen was black when I first setup the sources.
Talking about this plugin, you can say installation is succeeded if you find `Multi Source Effect` in the list of the Add Source menu.
The default is a solid black. You need to specify an effect file and two sources in the property.
For some other plugins, installation might be different.


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 5, 2021)

norihiro said:


> >  I just need to mention that at first I thought I did something wrong in the installation, because the screen was black when I first setup the sources.
> Talking about this plugin, you can say installation is succeeded if you find `Multi Source Effect` in the list of the Add Source menu.
> The default is a solid black. You need to specify an effect file and two sources in the property.
> For some other plugins, installation might be different.


Thank You Norihiro! Sorry I misspelled your name last time.


----------



## norihiro (Dec 7, 2021)

norihiro updated Multi Source Effect with a new update entry:

Multi Source Effect 0.1.4



> This is a minor release of Multi Source Effect plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Change in 0.1.4*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Dec 7, 2021)

norihiro updated Multi Source Effect with a new update entry:

Multi Source Effect 0.1.5



> This is a hotfix release of Multi Source Effect plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes in 0.1.5*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Dec 8, 2021)

norihiro updated Multi Source Effect with a new update entry:

Multi Source Effect 0.1.6



> This is a hotfix release of Multi Source Effect plugin for OBS Studio. I'm sorry for a lot of bugfix releases.
> 
> *Changes in 0.1.6*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi Norihiro,
Can you please tell me how to uninstall Multi Source Effect so that I could troubleshoot. I thought that it worked for a while ( a day or two) then my OBS did a fast quit when opened. I downloaded a more recent version of Multi Source Effect and OBS loads (first screen), but everything is greyed in OBS, which makes it so that I can't use OBS at all. Not even to get a log file.  It may or may not be your software, but I need to uninstall it first to know. Perhaps not uninstalling  the earlier version is the problem. I am using the latest version of your software and OBS on a Mac OS High Sierra. It might be a coincidence, because I remembered telling you that I figured out how to use it and liked it, but I want to troubleshoot. Thanks!


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 12, 2021)

Want To Learn said:


> Hi Norihiro,
> Can you please tell me how to uninstall Multi Source Effect so that I could troubleshoot. I thought that it worked for a while ( a day or two) then my OBS did a fast quit when opened. I downloaded a more recent version of Multi Source Effect and OBS loads (first screen), but everything is greyed in OBS, which makes it so that I can't use OBS at all. Not even to get a log file.  It may or may not be your software, but I need to uninstall it first to know. Perhaps not uninstalling  the earlier version is the problem. I am using the latest version of your software and OBS on a Mac OS High Sierra. It might be a coincidence, because I remembered telling you that I figured out how to use it and liked it, but I want to troubleshoot. Thanks!


Update: It seems I can still launch 27.1.0 and it works fine in that, but I would like to be able to use the most recent version of OBS, so I still need to uninstall. Thanks.


----------



## norihiro (Dec 13, 2021)

Want To Learn said:


> Hi Norihiro,
> Can you please tell me how to uninstall Multi Source Effect so that I could troubleshoot. on is the problem. I am using the latest version of your software and OBS on a Mac OS High Sierra.


Usually, it is installed under "/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins". When installing by drag-and-drop, the plugin folder "obs-multisource-effect" was just copied.
Please go to the directory and remove a folder "obs-multisource-effect".


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 13, 2021)

norihiro said:


> Usually, it is installed under "/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins". When installing by drag-and-drop, the plugin folder "obs-multisource-effect" was just copied.
> Please go to the directory and remove a folder "obs-multisource-effect".


Thank You, but I was determined to fix OBS 27.1.3. so I tried it and it's working again. No idea why. I did a lot of troubleshooting and each time I did a Mac restart and it still crashed. I tried the older OBS and it worked, so I tried the current OBS and everything worked! I am really puzzled by this, but it's working so I am happy! Sorry to bother you. You did great on your software and are willing to support it by helping people in a timely manner. You ROCK!  Thanks


----------



## norihiro (Jan 3, 2022)

norihiro updated Multi Source Effect with a new update entry:

Multi Source Effect 0.1.7



> This is a minor release of Multi Source Effect plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes in 0.1.7*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 24, 2022)

norihiro updated Multi Source Effect with a new update entry:

OBS Multi Source Effect 0.2.0



> This is an experimental release of Multi Source Effect plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes in 0.2.0*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 31, 2022)

norihiro updated Multi Source Effect with a new update entry:

Multi Source Effect 0.2.1



> This is an experimental release of Multi Source Effect plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes in 0.2.1*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

